#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] [組圖]小野貓勇敢反抗獅群，最後仍不敵.....

## 狼王白牙

本文出處 : http://www.life.com.tw/?app=view&no=117848



在博茨瓦納的卡拉哈迪跨國公園，德國攝影師克勞迪亞-霍普夫拍攝了一組令人震撼的照片，展示一隻小野貓勇敢反抗獅群。這隻小野貓面對著4頭身軀是它30倍的母獅，但並沒有放棄求生的意念，而是亮出自己僅有的武器——牙齒和爪子——小傢伙最後被母獅殺死。



雖然身軀是小野貓的30倍，但母獅們並沒有選擇一對一的“公平”較量，而是群起而攻之。



面對身軀是它30倍的母獅，小野貓並沒有放棄求生的意念，而是亮出自己僅有的武器——牙齒和爪子——拼命反抗。



小野貓被兩頭母獅夾在中間，隨時都有生命危險。



小野貓用行動證明它要戰鬥到最後一刻。



小野貓被母獅團團圍住，毫無逃生的可能性。



在遭到母獅的輪番攻擊後，小野貓仍高昂著頭。



一頭母獅死死咬住小野貓，一個頑強的生命就此終結。



在這場力量懸殊的較量中，小野貓毫無勝算，最後被母獅殺死。雖然這種反抗無法改變最終被母獅殺死的悲慘命運，但它卻用行動證明任何動物都敢反抗力量遠超過自己的對手，哪怕是一隻像它這樣的小野貓。

----------

